
Nine paradoxes with a statistical theme - porejide
http://andrewtmckenzie.com/2015/12/28/nine-of-my-favorite-statistical-paradoxes/
======
theWold
> You have access to planes that have returned from military missions and the
> distribution of the bullet “wounds” on the planes. Which areas should you
> recommend to have extra armor?

I feel like this is more obvious in software. Errors are handled and reported
in the logs, but it still works. Sure they, the errors, need to be fixed. But
problems that cause things to crash (contextual pun) need to be fixed first.

Though I did like that post :D

